# How to accelerate bud growth . Hormones?



## epicstuff (Nov 8, 2012)

Not sure if something is wrong , I have 2 plants different breeds.  Both germ&#8217; and flowering same time. However 1 is much slower than the other.  They have had slightly different regimes as the &#8216;Big Bomb&#8217;  which is the slower  (problem one ) was put in the  ground  about a week or into flower as it seemed to be stunted at that point.  It was in a smaller container so I surmised that may be effecting  its growth.   I also notice now that the lower ½ of the plant, the leaves are not as healthy green as the top or other plants I have.    
   Could it just be it need more nutes or maybe the PH is right out .  Not sure how to test PH of soil.   If I shake it up in water  cant see a clear color indication from the test kit.   Plus I thought plants were less sensitive to PH in soil than Hydro.. The nutes are according to my swimming pool test kit about right in PH.

  &#8216; Big bomb&#8217; according to the write up should be producing some high yield,  or is it just that it is a late developer.  Its not dying as far as I know as the last day or 2 the buds are getting more sticky. But just not doing much else.  This Photo is about 19 days into the flowering cycle (1st 2 pics), the 3rd picture is the leaf of the Fruit Spirit that was put into flower at the same time they both showed flowers the same day.
  Do some of the new branded nutes on the market contain hormones and steroids or anything in em'?  I noticed all the farm shops in my area sell hormones for larger fruit production,  can I use this?
   I also read somewhere that  good result have been shown by mixing  human Birth control pills in the plant feed . any feed back on that?


   On the other on Fruit spirit  some leave are showing some patchy color variation, not so worried as it doesn&#8217;t seem to be getting any worse.  I put that down to sun bleaching before the plants were fully used to the UV after being put outside.  But maybe it could offer a clue about  a nute problems?


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Nov 8, 2012)

G'day There epicstuff . Looks like a nice fim to me ? You mention that these plants are from different origions i guess this could include the strain of 'one' plant being a sativa dom moreso than plant 'two' which could have a little more Indica or ruderalis mixed into its bloodline ! Breeders for Breeds as Horses are for courses . You have asked alot of Q's bro ...best bet is to leave the swimming pool equipment where it belongs .
Leave the birth control tablets for the teenagers .
And grab some King Gee viagra hits and load those boys up for the weekend ! We all learn to walk before surfing. 
Peace and leave them alone they will grow.
UMM..what was the Question again ? Oh yeah Hormones are at your local hydro shop .com .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2012)

I am not sure what you are expecting, but I would say that bud development is looking pretty normal for 19 days.  There is really nothing that will speed up blooming.  There are bloom enhancers that are supposed to make buds larger, but after trying several different brands over the years and never seeing any benefits, I quit wasting my money.  The birth control thing does nothing.  Besides where are you going to get them?  

We would need to know a lot more about your grow to be able to advise you on what is causing the leaf discoloration.  I don't think it is light bleach.  What kind of soil did you plant them in.  What are you feeding them?  How much?  What is your outdoor climate?  How many hours of light/dark every day?  Temps?  Humidity?


----------



## epicstuff (Nov 8, 2012)

Well birth control pillls are sold over the counter here.     they are on 12/12 light.

 One,  the smaller, is outside in the ground the other I bring  outside for about 8 or 9 hrs every day. sun is strong and clear at the moment from 6.30 am till 9am and from 4.30pm till 6.30 they are in a very nice light sealed grow room with good extraction and a 400w SON, they are being fed 10-52-17   every 4 days,  watered inbetween, the earth isnt perfect as we've established, a little on the heavy side tried  to  mix it with some fluffier stuff  I have eventually found, but already roots have established so couldnt change to much.   
 What worried me was the difference in growth rate between the 2 plants,  1 that is realitively low yeild plant (Fruit spirit) far out preforming the one thats supposed to be a high yeilding plant ( Big Bomb).  day by day very little changes with the BB  where as each day on the  FS is looking pretty promising considering all the initial problems it had..   I suppose only time will tell I was just hoping that if there was anything obvious that could help ie. a missing ingiedient from the big brand nute suppliers, that I am not using, then i would try to find a local alternitive for that.. hence the question about hormones.     Maybe its what you have to expect growing in dirt , I think I willl have to build a bubbler next time or at least some kind of hydro table. and import the right nutes.  
THG sorry if I sound over anxious the results I'm getting are a far cry from anything I have experienced before.  not only different style of growing , different conditions but using different genetics as well.  don't know what to expect but not what I'm getting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL--Birth control OTC--well good for them.  I forget how archaic the US can be over sex and contraception.

I grew a Big Bud x Northern Lights that was supposed to be huge because of the Big Bud genetics, but it never really did.  Simply put, plants do not always grow like the description indicates.

However if ythe soil is compacted too much for the roots to get sufficient O, it will affect growth.  Since you have already tried to amend the soil and couldn't, I thing you are just going to have to go forward from here.  The nutrients sound a little strong, you might want to try feeding once a week rather than every 4 days.

We all worry and fret over our plants, no matter how long we have been growing.  We also have to go through "new learning curves" when we change our style of growing and environmental conditions.  My organic grown plants did not get nearly as large as my hydro ones.  I am going to give organics another go in the spring, but still have a whole lot to learn.

I think they are looking about where they should for their age.


----------



## epicstuff (Nov 9, 2012)

Thnx THG... I'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## Gavsdad (Aug 20, 2020)

Have some sativa and some indica going into flower now for about 14 days, seem to be moving along well, feeding tea and organic potassium


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Remeber KISS    Keep it simple stupid
They will grow, let them grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Looking good.


----------

